# Dermatolgy modifier



## dkirby48 (Apr 19, 2011)

I just started at a Dermatology office which I have never coded before. I found the previous office manager was billing pathology code 88305 with a modifier 79 than billing another 88305 for the second site with a modifier 79 and adding 1 unit for each. The first one is getting paid and the second is getting denied.
Wouldn't the second 88305 get a different modifier to say this is a second site.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## capgy51 (Apr 19, 2011)

*dermatology modifier*

I think the modifier you are looking for is 59. WPS Medicare has a page on using modifier 59 with cytopathology codes - when specimens are taken from different lesions/areas.

www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/resources/modifiers/mod59cytocodes.shtml


----------



## dkirby48 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks alot for your help.


----------



## ERINM (Apr 22, 2011)

Our payers in Washington state recommend billing the 88305 in units.


----------

